
Show HN: ReactJS UI library – beautifully designed components, fully documented - vlastimilfiser
http://reactsymbols.com
======
yodon
Two questions:

1) What is the license when one purchases this kit? I couldn’t find a link to
it (for context there’s another nice UI toolkit that has been discussed on HN
several times before, always with lots of complaints about how its horribly
written and completely unprofessional “creative tim” license makes it unusable
in any real commercial context, and I’m hoping this great looking Library
doesn’t fall prey to the same failure mode)

2) Do you have Typescript typings for the classes defined in the Library?

~~~
vlastimilfiser
Hi yodon,

I'm happy that you are asking for questions directly! :)

1) Now there is licence providing just by Gumroad to cover all the
administrative stuff. Full licence will be on website up to end of this week,
but I guarantee, that you can use it as you want. You can build commercial
products and all others by this library. One thing you can't is resell this
stuff like your own ReactJS UI Kit/Library. So no worry about license.

2) Lof of people who bought ReactSymbols are requesting this feature!
Currently there isn't Typescript support, but we will release it in 10 days!!!
:) So I guarantee that you will able to use it with Typescript support. And
also, all updates are free for all buyers.

Thanks for your time yodon, Vlastimil - Creator of ReactSymbols

